# toothache



## ogre (Nov 17, 2007)

i have a huge cavity spawned from a broken tooth anyone know anything tht will numb it or ease the pain without spending thousands on a root canal?


----------



## Grace (Nov 17, 2007)

You have a few options. You can pull out the tooth completely, which would stop the pain because what is causing it -- the exposed nerve. You can add copious amounts of Abesol, which numbs the area.

Any solution I give you besides a tooth pulling is going to be a short term fix. But there you go. Good luck.


----------



## skunkpit (Nov 19, 2007)

if you can find black walnut tree, the bark is good for toothaches
aswell as ceder bark id try blackwalnut bark first though
the whole black walnut tree has lots of medicinal value
the walnut husks are made into tinctures for parasites
the leaves can be put in tea or smoked for sedation
maybe even try chewin the leaves (they are really bitter)
but when it comes to natural remedy's sometimes you need to go through a little awkwardness to find the cure


----------



## bananathrash (Nov 22, 2007)

from how2 zine #2
"tooth pain - as a temporary remedy for tooth pain, put a drop or two of clove oil on the wounded tooth. effective for all the the very worst of oral pain."

i now see arrow already wrote this, but oh well.


----------



## antfarm (Nov 26, 2007)

hey im a certified wilderness EMT and other than the things already mentioned, if you take crushed aspirin and apply it directly to the nerve, it will cauterize the nerve and the tooth will die and you wont have to worry about it anymore, pretty much a root canal. just as a warning, when you first put it on you will be in incredible pain, and then there will be no pain, so just be prepared. good luck


----------



## Immortal dirty Squirrel (Nov 26, 2007)

I've had amazing experience with clove oil. always works.


----------



## SimplemanChris (Dec 13, 2007)

It migth be too late to use this but you can buy a broken tooth kit called "Dentemp O.S." at most drug stores. It comes with a small bottle of filling material and a dental tool. You can fill in a broken or chip tooth, replace fillings that fall out or re-cement a crown back on. It is kind of like auto repair bondo but for your teeth. The cost was under 4 dollars. I keep a bottle in my pack.


----------



## loam (Dec 18, 2007)

clove oil works well. it kills the nerves but makes it feel better and keeps you sane until you can take care of it.


----------

